# KDE ohne xorg.conf?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe KDE 3.5.9, nvidia-drivers und nvidia-settings  installiert.

Dann habe mit startx KDE gestartet, - was auch anstandslos funktionierte. Anschliesend wollte ich die nvidia-settings aufrufen und erhielt eine Fehlermeldung, das ich X beenden solle und nvidia-config ausführen soll.

Gesagt, - getan. Allerdings war ich sehr überrascht als eine Meldung kam, dass /etc/X11/xorg.config nicht existiert und diese nun angelegt wird.

So weit, so gut. Nach dem ich nun erneut starx eingegeben habe, startete KDE nicht mehr.

Als ich dann die /etc/X11/xorg.config wieder gelöscht habe, ging KDE wieder.

Es ist aber auf dem ganzen System keine xorg.config vorhanden.

```
vdr02 ~ # updatedb

vdr02 ~ # locate xorg.conf

/usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.bz2

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.smt.720.2

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.smt.720

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.example

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.smt.640

vdr02 ~ #
```

Hat von Euch einer eine Erklärung dafür?

----------

## zyko

Scheinbar is xorg-x11 inzwischen so schlau, dass es in Abwesenheit einer xorg.conf vernünftige Standardwerte annimmt, oder möglicherweise sogar intern ein bisschen auto-detecting betreibt.

----------

## 3PO

 *zyko wrote:*   

> Scheinbar is xorg-x11 inzwischen so schlau, dass es in Abwesenheit einer xorg.conf vernünftige Standardwerte annimmt, oder möglicherweise sogar intern ein bisschen auto-detecting betreibt.

 

Scheint wohl so zu sein, denn im kdm.log steht folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> ********************************************************************************
> 
> Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages
> 
> (i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the
> ...

 

----------

